
GitHub is testing Donations feature for repos - manojlds
https://twitter.com/kentcdodds/status/1103896657823821827
======
manojlds
Author has deleted the tweets -
[https://twitter.com/kentcdodds/status/1103899046765223936](https://twitter.com/kentcdodds/status/1103899046765223936)

